# Verschenke Steam- und Originkeys an die Community



## LordCrash (16. August 2013)

Wie der Titel schon sagt.....

Ich verschenke folgende *Steamkeys*:


Mirror's Edge
Botanicula
McPixel
The Showdown Effect
Thomas was alone (2x)
Amnesia: Dark Descent

Ich verschenke folgende *Originkeys*:


 Mirror's Edge
 Dead Space
 Medal of Honor
Burnout Paradise - The Ultimate Box


Wer Interesse hat, PN an mich. Ich beantworte aber nur PNs von Leuten,   die ich hier länger als einen Tag kenne, d.h. an die aktive Community   hier..... 

*FCFS*​


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. August 2013)

Hast du dir das Weekly Bundle nur aus Spaß gekauft?


----------



## Spassbremse (16. August 2013)

Lobenswerte Aktion.


----------



## LordCrash (16. August 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Hast du dir das Weekly Bundle nur aus Spaß gekauft?


 
So in etwa..... 

Ich wusste nicht mehr, dass ich praktisch alles davon schon hatte....


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. August 2013)

tolle Aktion! 

hab damals auch mal 20 PC Spiele verschenkt, meist schon älteres - da war ich noch Mod bei pcaction. 

pcaction.de-User verschenkt Spiele!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> So in etwa.....
> 
> Ich wusste nicht mehr, dass ich praktisch alles davon schon hatte....


 
Bei der Spieleflut heutzutage kann ich das verstehen, man verliert schnell den Überblick 

Btw: Ich würd dir nen Thomas was alone Key abnehmen, wenn noch vorhanden.


----------



## LordCrash (16. August 2013)

So, die meisten Keys sind schon weg. 

Es gibt noch:


Mirror's Edge (Steam oder Origin)
Botanicula (Steam)
Burnout Paradise - The Ultimate Box (Origin)
Have fun!


----------



## Rabowke (16. August 2013)

Von LordCrash nehm ich nix an! Der frisst kleiner Kinder! 



Schöne Aktion von dir, aber ich hab selbst beim Humble nichts gekauft, die ganzen Spiele lassen mich kalt. Einzig und allein Mirrors Edge ist interessant, hab ich aber schon!


----------



## LordCrash (16. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Von LordCrash nehm ich nix an! Der frisst kleiner Kinder!
> 
> 
> 
> Schöne Aktion von dir, aber ich hab selbst beim Humble nichts gekauft, die ganzen Spiele lassen mich kalt. Einzig und allein Mirrors Edge ist interessant, hab ich aber schon!


 
Ich fress doch keine kleinen Kinder....ich halte sie mir als Hausdiener....


----------



## svd (16. August 2013)

"Oh, dann nehm ich die Babyinnereien..."

Ich klinke mich mal ein und verscshenke einen Steamkey für "BioShock 1", den ich noch gefunden habe.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. August 2013)

Ich mag Kinderschokolade!


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. August 2013)

hm.....Botanicula sieht ja kuhl aus


----------



## Mothman (16. August 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich mag Kinderschokolade!


 I like turtles.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. August 2013)

Find ich echt super von Dir, Lord Crash.


----------



## chbdiablo (16. August 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> hm.....Botanicula sieht ja kuhl aus


 
Gib dem Mann Botanicula! Und da er es anscheinden bisher nicht kannte, auch noch 10 Peitschenhiebe.


----------



## LordCrash (16. August 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Gib dem Mann Botanicula! Und da er es anscheinden bisher nicht kannte, auch noch 10 Peitschenhiebe.


 Tja, ich warte eigentlich immer noch auf seine Nachricht.....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. August 2013)

Na dann vielen Dank für den Key


----------



## LSDSteven (17. August 2013)

Mirrors Edge würde mich mal interessieren wenn der noch zu haben wäre. Auch Burnout wäre nicht verkehrt, zumindest würde ich ihn nehmen wenn sich sonst niemand dafür finden lässt. Ausprobieren würde ich das Spiel gerne mal.


----------



## LSDSteven (17. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wer Interesse hat, PN an mich. Ich beantworte aber nur PNs von Leuten,   die ich hier länger als einen Tag kenne, d.h. an die aktive Community   hier.....
> 
> *FCFS*​



Hab wohl nicht so genau gelesen... bin jetzt zwar schon ne Weile hier registriert, aber kennen wirst mich nicht wirklich. Bin ja auch nicht unbedingt aktiv mit meinen knapp 50 Beiträgen in 10 Jahren


----------



## LordCrash (17. August 2013)

LSDSteven schrieb:


> Hab wohl nicht so genau gelesen... bin jetzt zwar schon ne Weile hier registriert, aber kennen wirst mich nicht wirklich. Bin ja auch nicht unbedingt aktiv mit meinen knapp 50 Beiträgen in 10 Jahren


 Schreib mir mal ne pn...


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Tja, ich warte eigentlich immer noch auf seine Nachricht.....


 ich sagte nur es sieht kuhl aus, nicht dass ich es spielen muss^^ Machinarium war mir auch zu knifflig.


----------



## LordCrash (17. August 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> ich sagte nur es sieht kuhl aus, nicht dass ich es spielen muss^^ Machinarium war mir auch zu knifflig.


 Wenn du es trotzdem mal spielen willst, weißt du ja, wie du mich erreichen kannst....


----------



## chbdiablo (17. August 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> ich sagte nur es sieht kuhl aus, nicht dass ich es spielen muss^^ Machinarium war mir auch zu knifflig.


 
Botanicula ist einfach, da es eher wie Samorost ist und nicht wirklich ein Adventure wie Machinarium.


----------



## LordCrash (17. August 2013)

Mirror's Edge Steamkey ist weg, aber einen Originkey kann ich dafür noch anbieten.


----------



## svd (17. August 2013)

Der Bioshock Key hat auch ein gutes Zuhause gefunden. Das ging ja fix, sehr fein.


----------



## LordCrash (19. August 2013)

Burnout Paradise ist auch weg.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Burnout Paradise ist auch weg.


 nochmal: danke  ging ja echt fix ^^ wollte mir nicht wegen einem Spiel das ganze Bundle kaufen


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

So, have was Neues anzubieten 



C&C Red Alert 3 - Uprising (Originkey) -> aus Humble Origin Bundle
Stalker DVD-Version (originalverschweißt) -> aus der PC Games Abonnententüte auf der GC (Versand müsste aber bezahlt werden per Paypal)


----------



## Monalye (23. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> So, have was Neues anzubieten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

bist du nicht auf der Gamescom, wie ist es dort so?


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> bist du nicht auf der Gamescom, wie ist es dort so?


 
Ich war dort, gestern. Meine Erfahrungen kannst du hier nachlesen ->http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...ssehallen-bethesda-pr-vize-uebt-kritik-2.html


----------



## Monalye (23. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich war dort, gestern. Meine Erfahrungen kannst du hier nachlesen ->http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...ssehallen-bethesda-pr-vize-uebt-kritik-2.html



danke für den Hinweiß, ist richtig spannend das zu lesen, zum Glück gibt's noch kein Geruchsfernsehen, sonst müsste ich bei einer Reportage im TV alle Fenster öffnen 



Spoiler



ich beneide dich richtig, das du dort sein konntest, für nächstes Jahr muss ich die Messe einplanen


----------



## chbdiablo (23. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Stalker DVD-Version (originalverschweißt) -> aus der PC Games Abonnententüte auf der GC (Versand müsste aber bezahlt werden per Paypal)



Welches Stalker genau?


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Welches Stalker genau?


 
Stalker - Shadow of Chernobyl (ungekürzte deutsche Version)


----------



## LordCrash (24. August 2013)

Ok, jetzt bin ich erst mal für zwei Wochen im Urlaub. In der Zeit kann ich leider keine Keys/Spiele verschicken.


----------



## LordCrash (8. September 2013)

Bin wieder da, kann also weitergehen....


----------



## LordCrash (11. September 2013)

So, es kamen neue Keys hinzu


FLT: Faster Than Light (Steam)
Trine 2 Complete Edition (Steam)
Mark of the Ninja (Steam)
Außerdem immer noch da sind:


Botanicula (Steam)
Mirror's Edge (Origin)


C&C Red Alert 3 - Uprising (Origin)
Stalker  DVD-Version (originalverschweißt) -> aus der PC Games Abonnententüte  auf der GC (Versand müsste aber bezahlt werden per Paypal)


----------



## Nicky365 (12. September 2013)

Hallöchen.

Ich hätte Interesse an Trine 2 Complete Edition (Steam).

Vielen Dank schon mal !

Gruß
Nicky


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2013)

wenns was umsonst abzustauben gibt, meldet man sich sogar in nem forum an...


----------



## Nicky365 (12. September 2013)

Stimmt, eigentlich lese ich hier nur. Ich zwinge ja niemanden zu etwas...



Bonkic schrieb:


> wenns was umsonst abzustauben gibt, meldet man sich sogar in nem forum an...


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2013)

ich häng mich hier mal grad dran, wenns dir nix ausmacht lordi:

falls jemand meinen *eets munchies* key (steam) möchte, dann bitte melden. 



Spoiler



jo, iss jetzt nicht so der oberhammer. weiß ich selbst.


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

Nicky365 schrieb:


> Hallöchen.
> 
> Ich hätte Interesse an Trine 2 Complete Edition (Steam).
> 
> ...


 Sorry, aber im Ursprungspost dieses Threads habe ich eigentlich echt klar formuliert, dass die Aktion nur für langgediente Mitglieder der Community ist, also für Leute, die schon ein paar Monate oder Jahre dabei sind und hier aktiv sind. Daher warte ich erst mal noch, ob sich von denen jemand meldet.


----------



## Nicky365 (12. September 2013)

Verstehe ich und ist auch ok 



LordCrash schrieb:


> Sorry, aber im Ursprungspost dieses Threads habe ich eigentlich echt klar formuliert, dass die Aktion nur für langgediente Mitglieder der Community ist, also für Leute, die schon ein paar Monate oder Jahre dabei sind und hier aktiv sind. Daher warte ich erst mal noch, ob sich von denen jemand meldet.


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

Update:



FLT: Faster Than Light (Steam)
Trine 2 Complete Edition (Steam)
Mark of the Ninja (Steam)
Botanicula (Steam)
Mirror's Edge (Origin)
C&C Red Alert 3 - Uprising (Origin)
Stalker  DVD-Version (originalverschweißt) -> aus der PC Games Abonnententüte  auf der GC (Versand müsste aber bezahlt werden per Paypal)


----------



## MisterSmith (12. September 2013)

Das grenzt ja fast schon an Bestechung.  

Aber jetzt kann ich ein paar Dinge besser nachvollziehen.


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das grenzt ja fast schon an Bestechung.
> 
> Aber jetzt kann ich ein paar Dinge besser nachvollziehen.


 Hä???


----------



## MisterSmith (12. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hä???


Nicht so wichtig, war nur laut gedacht.
Wenn ich mich irre fühlt sich keiner angesprochen und wenn nicht dann doch. Eine Win-Win Strategie.  

Aber ich will so eine Aktion keinesfalls kritisieren und das mit der Bestechung war natürlich nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## LordCrash (21. September 2013)

Update:



FLT: Faster Than Light (Steam)
Botanicula (Steam)
Bastion (Steam) **neu hinzugekommen**
Mirror's Edge (Origin)
Stalker  DVD-Version (originalverschweißt) -> aus der PC Games Abonnententüte  auf der GC (Versand müsste aber bezahlt werden per Paypal)


----------



## chbdiablo (21. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [*]FLT: Faster Than Light (Steam)


 
*pfeif*
Ich komm mir zwar langsam als Schmarotzer vor, aber wenns sonst niemand will..


----------



## LordCrash (7. November 2013)

Ich verschenke jetzt auch noch* Mafia II *(Steam)!


----------



## svd (12. Dezember 2013)

So, habe, hauptsächlich der "Orcs Must Die!" Serie wegen, das aktuelle Humble Bunde gekauft.

Mit folgenden Spiele kann ich aber nüsse anfangen, wer sich also vergiften lassen möchte, möge sich bitte melden.


Cities in Motion 2
Garry's Mod
Natural Selection 2
Serious Sam 3: BFE

edit: Danke, alle Keys untergebracht.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Dezember 2013)

Hätte an Cities in Motion 2 Interesse. Falls möglich.


----------



## golani79 (12. Dezember 2013)

Würde mich über Serious Sam 3 freuen 

edit:
Vielen Dank für das Spiel!


----------



## ZockerCompanion (12. Dezember 2013)

Hätte noch einen "The Showdown Effect" Key aus einem Humble Weekly Sale.

Bevor der vergammelt, dacht ich mir verschenke ich ihn an die Community.


----------



## tapferertoaser (13. Dezember 2013)

svd schrieb:


> So, habe, hauptsächlich der "Orcs Must Die!" Serie wegen, das aktuelle Humble Bunde gekauft.
> 
> Mit folgenden Spiele kann ich aber nüsse anfangen, wer sich also vergiften lassen möchte, möge sich bitte melden.
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde dir gern Natural Selection 2 abnehmen.


----------



## svd (26. Dezember 2013)

So, dank der Schnüffelei und Geschwätzigkeit von Steam gab's einen Fuckup vor Weihnachten, vom Kaliber:

Freund: Ich hab "Trine" gekauft, weil du es auch gekauft hast.
Ich: Ich habe es nur gekauft, um es dir zu giften, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen! *URSCHREI*

Tja, mein Pech, jemandes anderen Glück.

Nachträglich zu Weihnachten, werden also folgende Steam Keys verschenkt:


1x Trine
1x Trine 2 Complete

Wer also einen PC daheim hat und Wert auf gute Grafik legt... vergesst "Schlachtfeld" und "UBahn".
Die "Trine" Spiele sind echte optische Leckerbissen!

Ach ja, der Fairness wegen, werde ich nur einen Key pro Person vergeben, damit möglichst viele davon was haben. 

Update: Nur noch ein "Trine 2" Key übrig.


----------



## LordCrash (17. Januar 2014)

So, ich habe einen Steamkey für Divinity Original Sin übrig, das heute per Steam Early Access online gegangen ist. Der Key gilt natürlich auch für die finale Version und ist gegenwärtig 40€ wert....

Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht genau, wie und ob ich den überhaupt verschenken soll (könnte ihn ja theoretisch auch noch verkaufen). Hat denn jemand tatsächliches Interesse daran?


----------



## tapferertoaser (17. Januar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> So, dank der Schnüffelei und Geschwätzigkeit von Steam gab's einen Fuckup vor Weihnachten, vom Kaliber:
> 
> Freund: Ich hab "Trine" gekauft, weil du es auch gekauft hast.
> Ich: Ich habe es nur gekauft, um es dir zu giften, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen! *URSCHREI*
> ...


 
Ich würde gerne einen der beiden Trine 2 Keys nehmen, wenn es möglich währe.


----------



## LordCrash (17. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> So, ich habe einen Steamkey für Divinity Original Sin übrig, das heute per Steam Early Access online gegangen ist. Der Key gilt natürlich auch für die finale Version und ist gegenwärtig 40€ wert....
> 
> Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht genau, wie und ob ich den überhaupt verschenken soll (könnte ihn ja theoretisch auch noch verkaufen). Hat denn jemand tatsächliches Interesse daran?


 
So, jetzt ist mir eine Idee gekommen: Ich würde den Divinity: Original Sin Steamkey eintauschen gegen einen Steamkey von "The Banner Saga"...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Januar 2014)

Bist du Mafia 2 schon losgeworden ?


----------



## LordCrash (17. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bist du Mafia 2 schon losgeworden ?


 
Du hast Post.


----------



## Onlinestate (18. Februar 2014)

Ich hab jetzt dank des neuesten Humble Bundles eine Kopie von "Guacamelee!" abzugeben.
Der erste, der "Ay Caramba" ruft und dabei nen Tequila schlürft, bekommt den Key.

P.S.: Wie wäre es mal mit einem Sammelthread zu dem Thema?

Edit: And It's gone.


----------

